# Query about BSNL 500C+



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi... I am now using BSNL 500C+ plan.. which gives me 2.5GB of Bandwidth and NightUL too.

Now the problem...

I was in 500C before where i use to get nearly 270KBps of data transfer. Now after i have shifted to 500C+ I am hardly getting 210KBps of data transfer. Now.. is this something normal or a bit different? 

If any of you guys are familiar with this.. please reply me.

Query about BSNL 500C+


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

off topic : man u gettin awesome speeds in tirupathi
iam on 750 ul plan gettin 27-28 kBps ( **** man ul plans sucks )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

yes. you will get only 256kbps(256/8 = 32KBps) connection.. Where i am on 2mbps(2048/8=256KBps). I am sure that you know this calculation.

 Even at tirupathi, the standard speed for 750UL is 28KBps. The only suggestion i can give is to use IDM for downloads. It will help you to push your connection speed to max when downloading.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2009)

heh, when I was on Home 1000 2mbps in Gurgaon, I used to get max 220 kB/s. You are getting fine. Just be happy with it.


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am sure that you know this calculation.


yup 

but still the speeds u gettin are awesome 
here(nalgonda) my freind haz 500 c+ plan and gets a speed of 50-70 KBps 
thats y i waz sayin


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh.. gotcha. It is insane. Although the speed depends on some factors like distance from telephone exchange office to your home and some other factors. I don't see any possible reason that will give 80kBps for a limited plan.

I think bsnl in your area is capping the BW.

@ICO, It is not like I am being greedy. I am just curious to know what might be the possible reason.


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I think bsnl in your area is capping the BW.


 dunno
Njoy ur Speed BRO


----------



## Flake (Dec 31, 2009)

I have Home 500C Plan at Chandigarh and its giving 220+ KB/s speed. Speed fluctuates sometimes.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 1, 2010)

Your BB speed is great dude.... im getting max 240KBps in ma 500c plan.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2010)

me gettin max 210kbps @500c+,it sucks n u can't update the firmware


----------



## daishi44 (Jan 23, 2010)

hello there 

i am new to the forums and just like many of you have the 500c connection plan. but mine hardly ever crosses the 180 kbps speed . anyway to boost it to 200+ ???
anyhelp would be very much appreciated


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 23, 2010)

Try Using Download Managers like IDM, DAP. If that didn't helped , I think your telecom district would be capping your BandWidth.. if it is.. there is nothing you can do except to cross your fingers


----------



## daishi44 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks !!!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2010)

me gettin 150kbps @ max i m under 500c+ while my friends boast of 230kbps


----------



## azzu (Jan 26, 2010)

prabhu.wali said:


> me gettin max 210kbps @500c+,it sucks n u can't update the firmware



dude u gettin 210 kbps or kBps ?


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 13, 2010)

I hve moved frm Mob GPRS frm last couple of years to BSNL 500C+ Plan, gettin' average speed of abt 220 KBps;


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 22, 2010)

ok
i have modem which is rather old (utstarcom ut300r2u) nearly 3years old.
and i get speed of around 100 kBps. 
i have 500c plan in Patna .
is the problem is of the modem coz my friend gets 150-200 kBps


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 25, 2010)

I am in gurgaon (sector 55) is the 500c plan good, any other ISP providing night unl? how is YOU?


----------



## thenotsodarkknight (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah i am using 500c and i used to get 220KBps max

my bro, he did something and it now connects at 3.1mbps & not 2.0mbps
 and there is a 20kBps difference now

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

if you want to know what it is just tell me


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

i m using 500c+ from 6 months and never get speeds more than 230 kbps but at night when it start downloading i cant browse, speeds drop a lot.But still its a good choice I think bsnl should provide dedicated speeds at cheaper rates. Businees plans are quite costly but they give awesome speeds .


----------

